# New guy looking for help



## IRISHDESOLO (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi all
I have been reading lots of forms and have got some great information from this site. Thanks to you all.

I am not asking for any sources or contacts. Just some help.
I have been training on and off for the last 7 years. But in the last year I have really put the hours in and I now want a bit more but can&#146;t  find any source that I could trust.

I live in Ireland and want to buy from the uk or Ireland. (This is my problem) I have seen some sites which look ok but there is no mention of these sites on any of the bodybuilding forms. 
Which leads me to believe they are not be legit. I see there is lots of advertisements of sites listed on IMF and lots of great reviews about them. But none from the uk or Ireland. I suppose what I am asking is, how I would go about finding a uk or irish site without posting or asking directly on any forms. I fully understand why people don&#146;t do this and the risk involved. I am NOT asking for a source.
I do apologies if this question is breaking any rules on IMF
Many thanks


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 18, 2014)

welcome aboard


----------



## IRISHDESOLO (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks guys! 
I have been on the net all night looking up different web sites. I cannot believe how many very well designed web sites turn out to be absolute scams. I have put weeks of work into this only to find these sites are just a scam. It's really pissing me off. I am just totally confused now. I have just read this forum about Ireland been great for steroids only to follow through to the link which turned out to be a total scam. why is this so hard.


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome.  Great folks on the board.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## JR. (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome you are in the right spot great information any of people on these forums will help you out. I myself have used many of the source is my last one kind of hung me out to dry so beware. Make sure you check out their current condition and not just the past reputation. Like I said I have been put out to dry by my last source.


----------



## brazey (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome to the board


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey buddy get your post count up.  It will help.


----------



## IRISHDESOLO (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks man (raysd21)


----------



## anymal (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome! I'm a newbie too!


----------



## breakbones (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome 


ANABOLIC AMERICA 
______________________________
REAL STEROIDS?NO SCAMS!
____________________________
FIRST TIME BUYERS GET A 30%off by enter promo code: breakbones30
www.anabolicamerica.net


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi there and welcome to IMF!


----------



## GOTGrowth (Jul 27, 2014)

*A friendly welcome from me GOTGrowth! at P.S.L. 

(PuritySourceLabs www.PuritySourceLabs.com)  Welcome.


GOTGrowth!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Salim001 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello all! i am new in this forum.


----------



## Brainfreeze (Jul 1, 2015)

This site is great


----------

